# rat cage ...



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

is this any good for a rat or 2 ....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400078873596


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lozza84 said:


> is this any good for a rat or 2 ....
> 
> I
> RAT / HAMSTER CAGE & STARTER PACK - 2 TIER on eBay (end time 13-Oct-09 23:07:27 BST)


It looks very small for rats.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

really ? you think so ? i thought i was quite big !


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

How many were you going to put in there cos these are pretty good but you could probably only have two or three rats in it.
ROTASTAK PINK STARTER HOME on eBay (end time 14-Oct-09 16:05:57 BST)


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

oh yea thats great  i could get at least 4 in there right ??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lozza84 said:


> oh yea thats great  i could get at least 4 in there right ??


They are good, I have one for my hamsters, it is a bit small for 7 hamsters but its pink so who cares lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I woildnt put rats in either of them personally bith are much too small they need loads of room for lots of toys and hanging things to climb


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Vixie said:


> I woildnt put rats in either of them personally bith are much too small they need loads of room for lots of toys and hanging things to climb


we r just messing around lol we wouldnt really put rats in those things, or even hammies, or even a snail lol xx


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

Our cage for our 3 ratties measures 90cm length, 80cm high and 50cm wide. It is too small for 3 really, but as there were only 3 left in the shop so we took them all home, never leave one behind.

We also have a cardboard box on top and they have access to the shelves, kind of an extention to their cage. Once a day they are allowed to run around downstairs, makes up for having what we see as a small cage.


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

I got one when I got my first two ratties. Not long after I got a bigger cage an now use that one for a hospital cage. I have had 3 ratties in that one before now but only while their bigger cage is being cleaned out.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Rats need a tall cage, they can be expensive but have a nosy on Ebay.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

have been for the last 4 days lol nothing within price range or near enough to collect


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> How many were you going to put in there cos these are pretty good but you could probably only have two or three rats in it.
> ROTASTAK PINK STARTER HOME on eBay (end time 14-Oct-09 16:05:57 BST)


   

I thought you was serious then.:lol:


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

we were ut:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> I thought you was serious then.:lol:


Course not, you know i prefer this cage, its my very favourite cage, I just wish there was a Dora cage.
BRATZ HAMSTER HOUSE (CAGE) BRAND NEW IN BOX on eBay (end time 14-Oct-09 19:35:09 BST)


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I saw a nice Spongebob one yesterday if that's any use to you?
I was going to buy it myself in case I even got a chinchilla or something.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> I saw a nice Spongebob one yesterday if that's any use to you?
> I was going to buy it myself in case I even got a chinchilla or something.


Ooh sounds nice I might get a chinchilla, can they live with rats cos when I put the hamsters in with the rats it didn't end very well.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

lmao !!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ooh sounds nice I might get a chinchilla, can they live with rats cos when I put the hamsters in with the rats it didn't end very well.


Yes I think so - throw a degu in too and they should all get on just fine.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Yes I think so - throw a degu in too and they should all get on just fine.


Oooh lovely, the good thing about putting them all in one cage is there are less cages to clean and I can keep the kids in the spare cages.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thedogsmother said:


> O I can keep the kids in the spare cages.


now thats a great idea, do you think I could fit my kids in the lizards tank when i put him in with my snake????


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Do you already have rats if not Preloved | rats and ferplast jenny cage for sale for sale in Luton, Bedfordshire, UK


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

i already contacted this woman, shes not moving for 4 weeks and wont give them up until then


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lozza84 said:


> i already contacted this woman, shes not moving for 4 weeks and wont give them up until then


that makes sense wouldn't it be better to get them settled now before she moves? she will be lucky to find someone who will do that and she may end up having to take them with her


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

well you would think so, but thats her problem  silly woman


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

please don't get that cage its a pennine rat cage and its way too small for rats.even one rat.

a freddy cage is an excellent cage and can usually be found on ebay.
i won one for £15 last week!!

amy


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

blade100 said:


> please don't get that cage its a pennine rat cage and its way too small for rats.even one rat.
> 
> a freddy cage is an excellent cage and can usually be found on ebay.
> i won one for £15 last week!!
> ...


wow that was lucky, i really want a freddy if im honest


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Course not, you know i prefer this cage, its my very favourite cage, I just wish there was a Dora cage.
> BRATZ HAMSTER HOUSE (CAGE) BRAND NEW IN BOX on eBay (end time 14-Oct-09 19:35:09 BST)


TDM, there IS a dora the explorer version:

DORA the Explorer Hamster Cage Fairytale Castle PINK BN on eBay (end time 09-Nov-09 10:27:00 GMT)

it will be perfect for your new ratties!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> wow that was lucky, i really want a freddy if im honest


keep looking i'm sure you'll come across one.there always on ebay.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh lovely, the good thing about putting them all in one cage is there are less cages to clean and I can keep the kids in the spare cages.


Oh I keep ours in the shed.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Flissy said:


> TDM, there IS a dora the explorer version:
> 
> DORA the Explorer Hamster Cage Fairytale Castle PINK BN on eBay (end time 09-Nov-09 10:27:00 GMT)
> 
> it will be perfect for your new ratties!


Ooh I like that.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> TDM, there IS a dora the explorer version:
> 
> DORA the Explorer Hamster Cage Fairytale Castle PINK BN on eBay (end time 09-Nov-09 10:27:00 GMT)
> 
> it will be perfect for your new ratties!


Oooh thats lovely but I don't have room for such a big cage, I like this one its luxury and open plan so obviously room for plenty more rattys.
Hamster Cage - Luxury open plan living space! on eBay (end time 21-Oct-09 19:04:19 BST)


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh thats lovely but I don't have room for such a big cage, I like this one its luxury and open plan so obviously room for plenty more rattys.
> Hamster Cage - Luxury open plan living space! on eBay (end time 21-Oct-09 19:04:19 BST)


i saw this earlier!! def a good buy :thumbup: house 6 comfortably.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

laststar89 said:


> i saw this earlier!! def a good buy :thumbup: house 6 comfortably.


Yes if you pack them carefully so as not to waste any room.


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Yes if you pack them carefully so as not to waste any room.


of course, and that way they won't ever get lonely.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

laststar89 said:


> of course, and that way they won't ever get lonely.


No especially as they will have their little hamster friends in there as well to keep them company.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Your only gonna put 6 in there? Theres tons of space... I say at least 10!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> Your only gonna put 6 in there? Theres tons of space... I say at least 10!


I don't think your allowed to fold them though.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Says who? If you didn't tell anyone.... you'd be okay!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Look at these great cages !!!

RODENT RAT MOUSE MICE BREEDING CAGE CAGES LOADS 4 SALE on eBay (end time 17-Oct-09 03:39:08 BST)

I'm gonna use the smaller two for a couple of hamsters, the medium one for a rat and the huge one for a rabbit.

My pets will be spoilt rotten with all that space !!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

LMAO you do know you are spoiling them if you give them that much space! They'll start getting that spoilt attitude!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Now _this_ is massive!! I reckon I could fit all 14 mice and my cat in there alongwith my sister! I should even be able to get the rats in that I wanted!! :thumbup:

NEW SMALL PINK HAMSTER / GERBIL CAGE on eBay (end time 16-Oct-09 20:30:18 BST)

Isn't it amazing?!?!?!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Zany that cage is amazingg!!!!! Look at all the bids already though poor hamster.. Anyways, yes you could fit all the muce, Theo, your sister, the rats you wanted, and you should get a hamster or 2 aswell!!


----------

